# A "Gaggle" Of Seikos?



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dunno what you might call 3 modded seiko's........but here are 3 of my mods that i did myself :smartass: 

a yellow 007, a black 007 and an orange 6309- 7040




























i am not blessed with the greatest photography skills  but it does seem that i can put a watch together....well.....none of 'em have fallen apart yet 

much thanks to paulboy for helping me out getting the the oyster with the end pieces...cheers dude, and for selling the 007 back to me :good:

after much messing about with bracelets/lumpies/natos/rhinos & various rubbers, have gone back to the default oyster, although all these are aftermarket "super oyster"....

not sure where to go next to be honest......ive exhusted all of yobokies and noah's dials at one time or other.........


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

very nice gaggle shawn, what make are the hands on the black dialed one, they look like the ones on the 6309 you gave me,you have some skills there mate,

paul


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

nice shawn very nice. the orange one is a favorite out of those 3 . i might have a project for you soon.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Very impressive. I particularly like the yellow one, which is not something I ever thought I'd hear myself say! It's very easily readable and very, very different - inspired choice of colour :yahoo:


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

good skills!

Know what you mean about the dial choice. I've only done a 007 with a Harold MOD dial and a 6309 with a red Noah Doxa style and really want to another one but can't find another dial that motivates me enough to get stuck in! :dontgetit:

Quite fancy getting another Monster to mod, but can't seem to pick one up cheap enough


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Great effort Shawn and good on you for having a go - they look great. My favourite is the black dialed one- love the handset on this but I would prefer a plain black chapter ring.

So are you the new Strange_Too / Bry1975 / Twickersdude then?


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice one :thumbsup:

All look fantastic but the black one is my personal favorite.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> Great effort Shawn and good on you for having a go - they look great. My favourite is the black dialed one- love the handset on this but I would prefer a plain black chapter ring.
> 
> *So are you the new Strange_Too / Bry1975 / Twickersdude then?*


nah......i'll do them if mates ask, and if they do, i wont charge. i started doing it because i started getting a massive amount of grief from those who did the mods for me.......in one case over a year to do a mod, and in another 6 months.........and the thing is, none of the ones ive done have taken me more then 2 hours start to finish.....so feck knows how it took as long as they did.......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

zed4130 said:


> very nice gaggle shawn, what make are the hands on the black dialed one, they look like the ones on the 6309 you gave me,you have some skills there mate,
> 
> paul


all the hands i use are from yobokies....his lume is by far the brightest ive used.......and to be honest, ive had a set of mkII's and yobokies, and gave them both the same amount of light to charge, and there was no difference between the two


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> nice shawn very nice. the orange one is a favorite out of those 3 . i might have a project for you soon.


no problem jason :thumbsup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Cracking threesome Shawn. I take my hat off to you. :hi:

Well done m8. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > nice shawn very nice. the orange one is a favorite out of those 3 . i might have a project for you soon.
> ...


keep youre eyes peeled for a watch that will fit the dial out of my frankenmonster ,apparently it has to be a midsize diver although it looked the same size as the monster dial.has to be day date too.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


i think the dial feet wont fit another seiko diver...although i may be wrong........doesnt noah do a similar dial for the 007/6309/7002?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

After a bit of a layoff I'm now getting the urge to have a go at modifying a watch again. Seiko 007's are pretty easy to do really but I don't have one of those at the moment so I'm thinking of having a go at this Pulsar which uses the 7s26 movement. I was thinking of something along the lines of a beadblasted case, a blank - either silver or black - chapter ring, a ploprof dial (mkIIwatches do a nice one) & probably a set of ploprof hands. I think the result would be quite nice  Trouble is I'm not sure there are any dials available for a watch wth the crown at 3 as most seem to be dsigned for watches with the crown at 4 like the SKX007 & Monster !

What do you all think :huh:


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Paulus, re your question above, I am not sure if there are any dials set up for a crown at 3, but if not - gently remove the legs and use dial pads or small blobs of adhesive to secure the dial to the movement spacer - I have a yobokies 7s26 dial on a 7s26 movement in a 6309 case that I did like this just to use up some spares in the watch box - it took some trial and error but worked okay in the end


----------



## Alexm (Jul 30, 2009)

looks gud


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > very nice gaggle shawn, what make are the hands on the black dialed one, they look like the ones on the 6309 you gave me,you have some skills there mate,
> ...


cheers shawn, they do all look good,there are so many parts out there now, makes modding fun,plus its nice to have something different,

paul


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

They all look good shaun.

If your wanting a project you could do us all a tutorial on how to do them  Id enjoy it even as just something to read


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

Like the black one especially ...It's the NUTS !!.

[it's the NUTS !!]


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice stuff Shawn mate... great thread and great results..


----------



## zed (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice!! I like the black one too. This makes me wanna learn how to do it myself. How easy is it to change the crystal?


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

zed said:


> Nice!! I like the black one too. This makes me wanna learn how to do it myself. How easy is it to change the crystal?


to remove the crystal off a 6309 you have to take the bezel off, use a small flat screw driver to prize it off, then use the flat this knife or back remover to take off the retainer ring, then take off the old crystal fit the new one and fit the retainer back one etc, this can be fiddly to press back on, allso watch the small ball bearing the the bezel,

paul

this is in order of parts,










re fitting the retainer,


----------



## zed (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the pics paul, that makes it mouch more clear! Is the press used to re-install the retainer? Is it essential to use a press, or is there another way to do it without the press?

Thanks again!


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

zed said:


> Thanks for the pics paul, that makes it mouch more clear! Is the press used to re-install the retainer? Is it essential to use a press, or is there another way to do it without the press?
> 
> Thanks again!


not sure mate as i had touble pushing it back on so i used a small vice and a bmx freewheel remover , it works a treat and pushes it on straight, im sure there is a proper device for this but im on a tight budget at the moment,you will have to take the whole watch apart to do this but not hard,

paul


----------



## zed (Sep 17, 2009)

I didn't realise that was a vice on it's side, I thought it was a watch press type thing. I'm itching to take apart and mod my monster now :thumbsup:

Is it the same process fopr the 7s26 watches (monster, SKX007 etc)?

Apologies for going fftopic2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

more or less the same, although the dial and chapter ring are sometimes a bit of a bugger to get off....not on all....just the two ive done 

but you need a press of some sort because you need a fair amount of pressure to get it back on......i was lucky, i got a load of stuff from my watch maker in york


----------



## zed (Sep 17, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> more or less the same, although the dial and chapter ring are sometimes a bit of a bugger to get off....not on all....just the two ive done
> 
> but you need a press of some sort because you need a fair amount of pressure to get it back on......i was lucky, i got a load of stuff from my watch maker in york


Is your watch maker open to the general public? I'd love to have the services of a local(ish) watch maker. I'm a little apprehensive doing my first mod on a new watch using expensive MKii dials etc, so would rather it done by somebody who knows what they're doing. I might pick up a used beater to pull apart myself.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

zed said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > more or less the same, although the dial and chapter ring are sometimes a bit of a bugger to get off....not on all....just the two ive done
> ...


your not to far from me dude.......im in york......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

email me on shawngreen(at)tiscali(dot)co(dot)uk


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Shawn good work,i must be getting a little perverted as i quite like the 6309 orange dial,guess its the Doxa look!.You are right though,what takes these people so long??,when everything is in front of you its a couple of hours work max,the thing that takes the longest is the case finishing if it needs it.


----------



## zed (Sep 17, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> email me on shawngreen(at)tiscali(dot)co(dot)uk


Cool, I'll do that :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Oooh- they look lovely B) B) B)

my box of mod-fodder 










john


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

John leave those 6139 and 6138's alone else ill come get them from you. Barnsley isnt too far away


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

mattbeef said:


> John leave those 6139 and 6138's alone else ill come get them from you. Barnsley isnt too far away


HA hA HA!!

the chrono's aren't really that mod-able (no one seems to produce the parts needed!)

a few of those need work, the hands need replacing, crowns are needed etc but i can't bring myself to stick 'em on ebay (hate parting with stuff that i like :thumbsup: )

john


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

johnbaz said:


> mattbeef said:
> 
> 
> > John leave those 6139 and 6138's alone else ill come get them from you. Barnsley isnt too far away
> ...


ive seen some nice green and yellow bullhead dials and some orange 0030 dials but thats about it for the chrono's.the silver one in the top right of youre picture is a stunner i think i actually prefer that to the gold version.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

johnbaz said:


> mattbeef said:
> 
> 
> > John leave those 6139 and 6138's alone else ill come get them from you. Barnsley isnt too far away
> ...


Thats more like it


----------

